# About.com- Picture Your Digestive System!



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Time to flashback to high school biology class, but for a very good reason. I frequently receive inquiries from readers regarding where their IBS pain is located. These questions made me realize how little most of us know about the insides of our bodies. This prompted my newest article which provides you with a step-by-step picture guide of your entire digestive system. Take a good look at the pictures! They will help you to better understand what is going on inside of you. Having improved knowledge of your inner workings will also help you to better communicate with your doctor. As you look at the images, see how much you remember from 10th grade.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

